# Macht ihr mehr als nur



## Riot_deluxe (28. Februar 2010)

Wenn es um Politik geht regen sich hier einige Menschen immer auf. Das passt auch zu der Mentalität der Bevölkerung in diesem (nicht nur in diesem) Land. Nur durch "Aufregen" alleine ändert man nichts...

Deshalb meine Frage: macht ihr auch mehr, als euch nur aufzuregen?

Seit ihr in einer politischen/sozialen Gruppe aktiv?

Macht ihr Gewerkschaftsarbeit?

Beteiligt ihr euch an politischen/sozialen Aktionen?

Beteiligt ihr euch an sozialen Protesten/Unruhen?


----------



## Sash (28. Februar 2010)

mir fehlt die antwort: ich bin kurz davor eine neue raf zu gründen um mal aufzuräumen..

aber ne, ich reg mich nur auf. genau genommen reg ich mich nichtmals mehr auf, bringt eh nix.


----------



## herethic (28. Februar 2010)

[x]Ich rege mich auf und mach auch was

Unter anderem Anti-Propaganda in meiner Schule

Ich würde mich auch an Demonstrationen/Unruhen beteiligen,allerdings gibt es das bei uns nicht


----------



## Riot_deluxe (28. Februar 2010)

@thrian

Was ist den Anti-Propaganda?

In Düsseldorf und vor allem NRW gibt es doch öfters soziale Proteste...


----------



## herethic (28. Februar 2010)

Wenn du rumerzählst was die CDU alles schlecht macht,wenn du die anderen darüber aufklärtst welche Gesetze erlassen wurden die gg. Privatsphäre verstoßen etc.



> In Düsseldorf und vor allem NRW gibt es doch öfters soziale Proteste...


Bekomm ich irgendwie nicht mit


----------



## Malkav85 (28. Februar 2010)

@Sash: Ich bitte darum solche Äußerungen "...bin kurz davor eine neue RAF zu gründen..."zu unterlassen. Wir geben hier keinen Extremen eine Plattform.

Zum Thema: Ich rege mich auf, weiss aber nicht, wie ich mich engagieren kann.

Zumal ich Demos gut finde, aber nicht, wie manche linken Extremisten (zB "schwarzer Block") Demos in hirnlose Schlachten verwandeln.

Beispiel 1. Mai Randale: Was soll der Schwachsinn? Macht es Spaß Dinge kaputt zu machen? So Leute gehören ordentlich mit dem Schlagstock verhauen  

Zumal es auch zum politischen Engagement zählt, das man wählen geht. Wer nicht wählen geht, darf sich auch nicht aufregen. Ausserdem gibt man seine Stimme automatisch einer extremem Partei, da diese ihre konstanten Wählerstimmen bekommen. 

Ich wäre für eine verjüngung in der Politik und mit realistischen Vorstellungen, aber ich glaube, das ist sehr, sehr utopisch


----------



## Riot_deluxe (28. Februar 2010)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Zumal ich Demos gut finde, aber nicht, wie manche linken Extremisten (zB "schwarzer Block") Demos in hirnlose Schlachten verwandeln.



Da fühle ich mich angesprochen. Ich bin früher immer friedlich auf Demonstrationen gegangen und wurde immer wieder mit Repressionen seitens der Staatsgewalt konfrontiert. Irgendwann hat es mir gereicht und ich habe angefangen mich zur Wehr zu setzten.

Natürlich wird "der schwarze Block" in den Medien immer als randalegeiler Mob dargestellt. Als jemand, der sich an dieser Aktionsform beteiligt, kann ich dir aber sagen, dass dem nicht so ist.

Geh mal zu paar sozialen Protesten. Früher oder später würdest auch du mit staatlichen Repression konfrontiert werden und sagst dir vielleicht "So jetzt reicht es, ich setze mich zur Wehr!"

Hier mal ein kleines Beispiel für solche Repressionen (Ab 0:30):

YouTube - Polizeigewalt bei Freiheit statt Angst Demo

Ich könnte hunderte solche Videos verlinken. Die werden nie in den Medien gezeigt, in den Medien zeigen sie immer nur den "randalierenden Mob".


----------



## Malkav85 (28. Februar 2010)

Sorry, aber ich kenne beide Seiten und kann daher auch behaupten, das es leider viel zu viele Idioten gibt, die aus purer Freude am Gewalt an einer friedlichen Demo teilnehmen um diese dann zu sprengen. 

Ich will dich da auch gar nicht in einen Topf werfen und kann das auch nachvollziehen, wenn du dir da auf gut deutsch "verar***t" vorkommst. 

Und solche Beamte wie in dem Video werden auch dafür (hoffentlich) zur Rechenschaft gezogen. 
Andererseits gibt es diese Austicker, da diese Beamten unter enormen psychischen Druck stehen.
Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich will das keinesfalls gut heißen. Ich möchte damit nur anmerken, das das ebenfalls Menschen sind und Familie haben die mit der Situation komplett überfordert sind...und deshalb eigentlich für diesen Dienst nicht mehr eingeteilt werden sollten.


----------



## Riot_deluxe (28. Februar 2010)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich kenne beide Seiten und kann daher auch behaupten, das es leider viel zu viele Idioten gibt, die aus purer Freude am Gewalt an einer friedlichen Demo teilnehmen um diese dann zu sprengen.
> 
> Ich will dich da auch gar nicht in einen Topf werfen und kann das auch nachvollziehen, wenn du dir da auf gut deutsch "verar***t" vorkommst.
> 
> ...



Ich gebe dir Recht, es gibt leider auch einige Menschen die ihre Gewaltgeilheit ausleben indem sie sich am Schwarzen Block beteiligen, oder besser gesagt ihn dafür missbrauchen. Was ich aber noch schlimmer finde, sind die Menschen die ihre Gewaltgeilheit im Dienst ausleben.

Nun, die Polizei überwacht uns bei Demonstrationen. Aber wer überwacht die Polizei?


----------



## Malkav85 (28. Februar 2010)

Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Nun, die Polizei überwacht uns bei Demonstrationen. Aber wer überwacht die Polizei?



Die überwachen in gewissem Sinne sich selbst. Aber ich habe bisher nur selten Fälle erlebt, in denen Beamte sich gegenseitig "ans Bein pinkeln". 

Es ist aber immer wieder das gleiche: Macht und Geld korrumpiert. Will heißen: hast du einen bestimmten Posten, wirst du gleich besser gestellt.


----------



## Riot_deluxe (28. Februar 2010)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Die überwachen in gewissem Sinne sich selbst. Aber ich habe bisher nur selten Fälle erlebt, in denen Beamte sich gegenseitig "ans Bein pinkeln".
> 
> Es ist aber immer wieder das gleiche: Macht und Geld korrumpiert. Will heißen: hast du einen bestimmten Posten, wirst du gleich besser gestellt.



Stimme dir wiederum zu. Laut einer Studie von Amnesty International wurden z.b. in Berlin 95% der Anzeigen gegen Polizisten eingestellt. Der krasseste Fall zurzeit in Berlin ist "Dennis 19 tot". Er war unbewaffnet und wurde von einem Polizisten von hinten mit 8 Schüssen getötet. Die Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt, aber der Schütze und seine Kollegen verweigern die Aussage. Deshalb ist der Schütze weiter auf freiem Fuß.


----------



## Malkav85 (28. Februar 2010)

Da ist dann beim Staat der Gedanke: "Hach, wir können doch nicht andauernd unsere Polizisten suspendieren. Nachher denken die Menschen noch, wir hätten unsere Exekutive nicht im Griff." Na ja, dem ist zwar nicht wirklich so, aber wie du schon geschildert hast, in einigen Fällen schon.


----------



## Riot_deluxe (28. Februar 2010)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Da ist dann beim Staat der Gedanke: "Hach, wir können doch nicht andauernd unsere Polizisten suspendieren. Nachher denken die Menschen noch, wir hätten unsere Exekutive nicht im Griff." Na ja, dem ist zwar nicht wirklich so, aber wie du schon geschildert hast, in einigen Fällen schon.



Richtig! Wobei es hier ja nicht um Suspendieren geht, sondern um Strafverfahren wegen Straftaten im Dienst.

Natürlich arbeitet der überwiegende Teil der Polizisten korrekt. Das Problem ist, dass der korrekt arbeitende Teil fast immer nichts gesehen haben will, wenn ihre Kollegen Straftaten begangen haben. Leider gibt es in diesem System auch kein übergeordnetes Organ, welches die Arbeit der Polizisten überwacht. 

Hier noch ein sehr interessanter ARD-Bericht zu der Thematik "Polizeigewalt":

YouTube - Panorama: Schläger in Uniform - Polizeigewalt wird kaum verfolgt


----------



## Malkav85 (28. Februar 2010)

Gut, aber jetzt müssen wird doch mal wieder zum Thema zurückkommen  Denn hier gehts nicht um Poilzeigewalt.

Daher bitte wieder Beiträge über politisches Engagement der User hier, oder auch nicht.


----------



## Riot_deluxe (28. Februar 2010)

Okay, zurück zum Thema. Was ich mit der Umfrage aussagen möchte, wer immer meckert sollte auch aktiv werden.

Wer nicht Teil der Lösung ist, ist Teil des Problems!


----------



## Two-Face (28. Februar 2010)

Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Deshalb meine Frage: macht ihr auch mehr, als euch nur aufzuregen?


 
Nö, was soll ich den anderes machen außer mich bei Wahlen enthalten? 



Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Seit ihr in einer politischen/sozialen Gruppe aktiv?


Ja, Bayerisches Rotes Kreuz.



Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Macht ihr Gewerkschaftsarbeit?


Nein.



Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Beteiligt ihr euch an politischen/sozialen Aktionen?


Letzteres ja, siehe oben.



Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Beteiligt ihr euch an sozialen Protesten/Unruhen?


Nein.


----------



## herethic (28. Februar 2010)

Wie wärs mit einem Putsch?

Das ist die beste Lösung um die Unzufriedenheit zu bekämpfen.

Ständig auf Demonstrationen zu gehen bringt eh nichts,da man nur rumgeht und gröllt.Und Verbal sind diese Probleme sicher nicht zu bekämpfen


----------



## Two-Face (28. Februar 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit einem Putsch?


 
Und wer übernimmt dann das politische Amt? Du?


----------



## JePe (28. Februar 2010)

Welche "Unzufriedenheit" meinst Du ueberhaupt? Nach den Wahlergebnissen zu urteilen ist eine ueberwaeltigende Mehrheit der Deutschen ueberwiegend zufrieden. Wieso massen sich immer wieder ein paar links-rechts-gepolte Chaoten an, fuer diese Mehrheit mitentscheiden zu wollen? Was genau -von ein paar Kosten, die ebendiese Mehrheit zu bezahlen hat- erreicht Deinesgleichen mit ihren "Aktionen" (also das exzesshafte Einpruegeln auch auf die mehrheitlich nach Deinen Worten "korrekten" Beamten)? Welches Leid hat dieser boese, wegputschbeduerftige Staat Dir eigentlich zugefuegt?

Fragen ueber Fragen.

Herr Broder hat Euch mal -hoechstgradig zutreffend- als "die SA der Friedensbewegung" bezeichnet.


----------



## herethic (28. Februar 2010)

Klar wieso nicht!?

Dann gibts 80 Millionen Menschen die mir meine Fragen beantworten können 


Oder wir schaffen einfach den Staat ab



			
				Jepe schrieb:
			
		

> Welche "Unzufriedenheit" meinst Du? Nach den Wahlergebnissen zu urteilen ist eine ueberwaeltigende Mehrheit der Deutschen ueberwiegend zufrieden.


Merkt man,die CDU hat 15%(?)verloren und was ich in diesem Forum somit bekomme ist man mit der FDP auch nicht zufrieden.


> Welches Leid hat dieser boese, wegputschbeduerftige Staat Dir eigentlich zugefuegt?


Durch seine übermässig hohen Steuern und seiner Weigerung Menschen im öffentlichen Dienst mehr Geld zu bezahlen/Steuern zu mindern,darf ich mit Umständen leben die unter dem Standard meiner Klassenkamerden sind 

1.K.A. ob du jetzt mich oder den Thread-Ersteller gemeint hast


----------



## Two-Face (28. Februar 2010)

Klar und leben dann in der Anarchie... Na dann, gute Nacht.


----------



## herethic (28. Februar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Klar und leben dann in der Anarchie... Na dann, gute Nacht.


Leben wir z.T. schon,es regieren zwar nicht die stärksten,aber die mit dem meisten Einfluss(Vorstände von Betrieben)


----------



## Two-Face (28. Februar 2010)

Öhm, die weißt schon was eine Anarchie ist? Da regiert keiner, jeder einzelne macht komplett was er will.


----------



## herethic (28. Februar 2010)

Ich dachte Anarchie ist wenn der stärkste regiert...

Naja wenn man es auf die Geselschafft bezieht hab ich ja recht


----------



## JePe (28. Februar 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Merkt man,die CDU hat 15%(?)verloren und was ich in diesem Forum somit bekomme ist man mit der FDP auch nicht zufrieden.



Ich bin zuversichtlich, dass dieses Forum nicht repraesentativ fuer die deutsche Bevoelkerung ist. Alter und Reife duerften "da draussen" deutlich hoeher sein und deshalb zu einer anderen Lagebeurteilung fuehren. Denn trotz Verlusten hat es fuer eine Koalition gereicht (die Verluste von CDU / CSU sind uebrigens naeherungsweise gleich hoch wie die Gewinne der FDP - es handelt sich also eigentlich weniger um echte Verluste als um "Waehlerwanderungen" innerhalb einer vorhersehbaren Koalition).



thrian schrieb:


> (...)und seiner Weigerung Menschen im öffentlichen Dienst mehr Geld zu bezahlen/Steuern zu mindern(...)



So so. Der poese Staat soll also weniger einnehmen (uebrigens eine klassische FDP-Position, Herr Putschist ...), aber mehr ausgeben (vorzugsweise fuer Dich)?

Oha. Nach diesem Thread wird die Geschichte der Algebra wohl neu geschrieben werden muessen ...



thrian schrieb:


> (...)darf ich mit Umständen leben die unter dem Standard meiner Klassenkamerden sind



Ich entnehme dem, dass Du noch Schueler bist und sich Dein gesellschaftlicher Gegenentwurf unterm Strich darauf reduziert zu konsumieren. Und dafuer brauchst Du Geld. Das koennen wir Dir entweder geben oder ...


----------



## herethic (28. Februar 2010)

Kann es sein das du nicht mich,sondern Riot_deluxe meintest?


----------



## Riot_deluxe (28. Februar 2010)

JePe schrieb:


> Welche "Unzufriedenheit" meinst Du ueberhaupt?



Die Unzufriedenheit der Bevölkerung über soziale und wirtschaftliche Missstände in der BRD, welche laut mehreren unabhängigen Meinungsforschungsinstituten bei einem Großteil vorhanden ist.



JePe schrieb:


> Nach den Wahlergebnissen zu urteilen ist eine ueberwaeltigende Mehrheit der Deutschen ueberwiegend zufrieden.



Was haben denn bitteschön die Wahlergebnisse mit der Zufriedenheit der Bevölkerung zu tun? Bei den Bundestagswahlen 2009 erreichte die Wahlbeteiligung einen historischen Tiefstand. 41,4% der WählerInnen haben die CDU und FDP gewählt, wodurch diese mit einer minimalen Mehrheit an die Regierung gekommen sind. Die Linke hat ein Rekordergebnis von 11,1%. Somit ist definitiv keine überwältigende Mehrheit der Bevölkerung zufrieden.




JePe schrieb:


> Wieso massen sich immer wieder ein paar links-rechts-gepolte Chaoten an, fuer diese Mehrheit mitentscheiden zu wollen?



Wo mache ich das denn? Das ist eine Unterstellung von dir! Außerdem finde ich deine Verallgemeinerung von Rechts/Links absolut daneben (Weiter unten kommt z.b. eine Erklärung warum).



JePe schrieb:


> Was genau -von ein paar Kosten, die ebendiese Mehrheit zu bezahlen hat- erreicht Deinesgleichen mit ihren "Aktionen" (also das exzesshafte Einpruegeln auch auf die mehrheitlich nach Deinen Worten "korrekten" Beamten)?



"Exzessives Einprügeln auf Beamte"? Wo mach ich das denn? Wie realitätsfremd ist das denn? Ich war schon bei vielen Straßenschlachten und der Versuch auf einen komplett gepanzerten und behelmten Bereitschaftspolizist einzuprügeln wäre sinnlos und lebensmüde. Zeig mir mal Videos davon! Ich kann dir hunderte Videos hier verlinkten in denen deutsche Bereitschaftspolizisten auf unbewaffnete Demonstranten einprügeln und knüppeln! Beispiel gefällig:

Menschen vor Gericht - B.Z. Berlin - BZ, B.Z., Berlin, Polizeireport, Kriminalität, Verbrechen, Mord, Diebstahl, Gewalt, Vergewaltigung, Prozess, Gericht, Urteil, Strafe, Täter, Opfer, Haft

YouTube - Polizeigewalt bei Freiheit statt Angst Demo

YouTube - Panorama: Schläger in Uniform - Polizeigewalt wird kaum verfolgt






JePe schrieb:


> Welches Leid hat dieser boese, wegputschbeduerftige Staat Dir eigentlich zugefuegt?



Erstens möchte ich diesen Staat nicht "wegputschen", das habe ich nirgends geschrieben, ich möchte ein breites Bewusstsein in der Bevölkerung schaffen, damit sich die Menschen für eine sozialere Gesellschaft einsetzen. Zweitens finde ich diesen Staat sozial ungerecht, dieser Staat macht meiner Ansicht nach Politik für das Kapital und nicht für seine Bevölkerung.





JePe schrieb:


> Herr Broder hat Euch mal -hoechstgradig zutreffend- als "die SA der Friedensbewegung" bezeichnet.



Herr Broder und in dem Fall auch du relativieren damit die Verbrechen der SA!
Die SA hat schon vor Hitlers Machtergreifung über 1000 Menschen ermordet und im 3. Reich grauenhafte Verbrechen begangen. Ein Vergleich mit radikalen linken Menschen in der BRD finde ich abartig von dir.

Erlaube mir bitte eine persönliche Frage. Bist du zufällig Polizist?

Edit:

Du machst genau das was dieses System und das Kapital wollen. Die Bevölkerung darauf einschwören, dass Rechts* und Links ganz schlimm sind. Wenn die Bevölkerung daran glaubt, 
bleibt ihr nur noch das System und der damit verbundene Kapitalismus und egal wie es sozial und wirtschaftlich bergab geht sie halten daran fest weil sie Angst vor Rechts* und Links haben.

*Rechts ist natürlich auch schlimm. Ich bin aber der Meinung, dass dieses System und der Kapitalismus Rechts mehr als Bedrohung für ihr Fortbestehen ansehen und weniger als 
Bedrohung auf Grund der menschenverachtenden Ansichten von Rechts.

Hey, bald kommt übrigens ein klasse System-Propagandafilm bei SAT1, der den Menschen genau das verdeutlichen soll. Wäre das nicht was für dich?


----------



## boss3D (28. Februar 2010)

[X] _Ich bin zufrieden und mache deshalb nichts_

Im Moment ist hierzulande die Partei an der Macht, die ich bevorzuge und mit der Arbeit bin ich weitestgehen zufrieden. Das für mich wichtigste Wahlversprechen wurde eingehalten, was ja in der heutigen Zeit sehr lobenswert ist.

Selbst wenn sich die Machtverhältnisse im Parlament nach der nächsten Nationalratswahl ändern sollten, werde ich mich nicht aufregen, weil ich außer "richtig wählen" nicht viele Möglichkeiten sehe, wie ein Einzelner politisch was ändern könnte und zum Demonstrieren bin ich zu faul, oder anders gesagt: Dafür ist mir meine Zeit zu schade ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## mixxed_up (28. Februar 2010)

Ich beschwer mich nur. Ich würde aber auch gerne etwas tun.


----------



## Riot_deluxe (28. Februar 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ich beschwer mich nur. Ich würde aber auch gerne etwas tun.



Na dann nichts wie los, politisch-aktive Gruppen in deiner Umgebung suchen und aktiv werden...


----------



## Malkav85 (28. Februar 2010)

Ein ehemaliger Klassenkamerad von mir ist in der SPD, sowie sein Onkel jetzt Bürgermeister meines ehemaligen Wohnortes ist. 

Ich würde mich gerne beteiligen, jedoch sagt mir die SPD (besonders hier in Hessen) nicht zu. 

Und da ich weder Rechts noch Links bin und die Mitte auch nicht mehr das ist, was sie mal war, wirds schwierig ^^


----------



## JePe (28. Februar 2010)

Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> (...)welche laut mehreren unabhängigen Meinungsforschungsinstituten bei einem Großteil vorhanden ist.
> (...)Was haben denn bitteschön die Wahlergebnisse mit der Zufriedenheit der Bevölkerung zu tun?



Wahlen sind auch eine Art der Meinungsumfrage und in einer parlamentarischen Demokratie das Mass der Dinge (und eben keine vorphrasierten Meinungsumfragen). Ob es Dir nun passt oder nicht.



Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Bei den Bundestagswahlen 2009 erreichte die Wahlbeteiligung einen historischen Tiefstand.



Aus sehr differenzierten Gruenden. Waeren es nur die von Dir / Euch propagierten, haetten die Waehler in Scharen zur LINKEn ueberlaufen muessen. Taten sie aber nicht.



Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> 41,4% der WählerInnen haben die CDU und FDP gewählt, wodurch diese mit einer minimalen Mehrheit an die Regierung gekommen sind. Die Linke hat ein Rekordergebnis von 11,1%.



Oder anders ausgedrueckt - auf eine LINKE-Stimme kamen vier Stimmen fuer schwarz / gelb.



Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> "Exzessives Einprügeln auf Beamte"? Wo mach ich das denn? Wie realitätsfremd ist das denn? Ich war schon bei vielen Straßenschlachten und der Versuch auf einen komplett gepanzerten und behelmten Bereitschaftspolizist einzuprügeln wäre sinnlos und lebensmüde.



479 verletzte Beamte bei der letzten "revolutionaeren Maikundgebung" sprechen da eine andere Sprache. Aber ich weiss schon, was jetzt kommt - die sind selbst schuld. Was ja auch einen fatalen Sinn ergibt: waere die Polizei nicht zum jaehrlichen Stelldichein erschienen, haette man sie nicht verkloppen koennen. Aber was haette man dann getan? Autos angezuendet? Das tut man ja schon das ganze Jahr ueber.

Was symbolisiert eigentlich eine Platzwunde an einem Uniformierten oder ein brennendes Auto? Welche gesamtgesellschaftliche Perspektive eroeffnen diese Dinge? Denn schliesslich erhebst Du / erhebt Ihr ja den Anspruch, eine politische / gesellschaftliche Botschaft zu formulieren.



Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> (...)ich möchte ein breites Bewusstsein in der Bevölkerung schaffen, damit sich die Menschen für eine sozialere Gesellschaft einsetzen. Zweitens finde ich diesen Staat sozial ungerecht, dieser Staat macht meiner Ansicht nach Politik für das Kapital und nicht für seine Bevölkerung.



Das ist ganz ruehrend. Vor allem sind es austauschbare, unverbindliche und deshalb auch sehr diskussionsresistente Allgemeinplaetze. Aber was bedeutet es? Den BMW des Handwerksmeisters abzufackeln, ihn so zu ruinieren, dem Staat einen Steuerzahler zu entziehen scheint mir wenig sozial. Und Kapital brauchst Du fuer einen Sozialstaat.

Die Wahrheit ist - Du hast / Ihr habt kein Problem mit dem Kapital. Nur mit seiner Verteilung.



Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Herr Broder und in dem Fall auch du relativieren damit die Verbrechen der SA!



Noe, tue ich nicht. Aber ich fuer meinen Teil vergleiche die Methoden - da gibt es die SE ... aehm PD ... aehm WAS ... aehm LINKE als Partei. Mit gut gepflegten Kontakten zum Schwarzen Block, einer Kommunistischen Plattform -zu der verworrene Personen a la Frau Wagenknecht-Niemeyer gehoeren, die von einer imperialistischen Konterrevolution in der DDR faselt, nicht beim Hummeressen fotografiert werden will und mit einem verurteilten Anlagebetrueger (sic!) verheiratet ist- und noch ein paar anderen obskuren Individuen (wie eine sich "so ein Organ" zurueckwuenschende Frau Wegener von der DKP, die man auch schon mal in ein Parlament einschleust). Und dann gibt es da die reisebereiten schwarz gekleideten Steinewerfer, die in einem gut konditionierten pawlowschen Reflex ein paar Jahrhunderte in der Zivilisierung zurueckreisen, wenn sie eine gruene Uniform erspaehen. Und diese Kombination hatten wir eben schon mal.



Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Erlaube mir bitte eine persönliche Frage. Bist du zufällig Polizist?



Nein.



Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Du machst genau das was dieses System und das Kapital wollen. Die Bevölkerung darauf einschwören, dass Rechts* und Links ganz schlimm sind.



Na bloss gut, dass es hin und wieder noch ein paar Erleuchtete gibt, die hinter die Fassade blicken.

Was genau tut eigentlich die LINKE? Ach ja. Die Bevoelkerung darauf einschwoeren, dass es genug von allem gibt und man es nur den "Falschen" (Banker, Manager, Reiche, ...) wegnehmen und den "Richtigen" (Waehler) geben muesse. Das ist das ganze Konzept dieser Zirkustruppe. Im Mittelalter waren es Hexen, dann Juden, spaeter Kommunisten und jetzt bekommen die Reichen ihr Fett weg. Immer dieselbe radikale Suelze in zeitgerecht aufgehuebschter Verpackung.



Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Hey bald kommt übrigens eine Klasse System-Propagandafilm bei SAT1, der den Menschen genau das verdeutlichen soll. Wäre das nichts was für dich?



Ach, lass mal. Da schau ich mir doch lieber _Pirates of the Carribean_ mit lovely Kiera im nassen Baumwollteilchen an.


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. Februar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Und wer übernimmt dann das politische Amt? Du?


Also ich bin Österreicher und habe Zeit (zur Not kann ich auch sehr laut reden).

Ich mache das Einzige (nein, nicht Einzigste, weil das kein Wort ist), was ich für sinnvoll erachte: Ich gehe wählen.

Was bringt es bitte, wenn irgendwelche Jammerlappen ständig demonstrieren gehen müssen, nur weil sie sonst nichts zu tun haben?

Das kostet den Staat unter anderem das Geld, das diese jenen ja besser verteilt haben wollen.

Ich weiß auch nicht, wieso noch immer so viele vom Modell Sozialstaat träumen.
Vielleicht sollten sich manche mal ansehen, wie es in anderen Ländern (USA, China,...) aussieht.
Wenn wir in naher Zukunft nicht unser Sozialsystem überarbeiten, dann wird unsere Wirtschaft nicht mithalten können.

In Deutschland ist das zwar etwas besser als in Österreich, aber Zukunft sehe ich da so auch keine mehr.


----------



## herethic (28. Februar 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> Also ich bin Österreicher und habe Zeit (zur Not kann ich auch sehr laut reden).


An wen errinert mich das jetzt nur


----------



## Riot_deluxe (28. Februar 2010)

JePe schrieb:


> Wahlen sind auch eine Art der Meinungsumfrage und in einer parlamentarischen Demokratie das Mass der Dinge (und eben keine vorphrasierten Meinungsumfragen). Ob es Dir nun passt oder nicht.



Da hast du Recht und widerlegst damit deine Aussage "_Nach den Wahlergebnissen zu urteilen ist eine ueberwaeltigende Mehrheit der Deutschen ueberwiegend zufrieden._" selbst. Denn 41,4% CDU/FDP-WählerInnen bei 72% Wahlbeteiligung heißt, dass 29,8% aller Wahlberechtigten mit der jetzigen Regierung zufrieden sind. 




JePe schrieb:


> Aus sehr differenzierten Gruenden. Waeren es nur die von Dir / Euch propagierten, haetten die Waehler in Scharen zur LINKEn ueberlaufen muessen. Taten sie aber nicht.
> 
> Oder anders ausgedrueckt - auf eine LINKE-Stimme kamen vier Stimmen fuer schwarz / gelb.




Nein, da wären ja auch noch Grüne, Piraten Partei, MLDP und DKP. Im Übrigen halte ich nichts von der LINKEN sowie den von mir aufgezählten Parteien.




JePe schrieb:


> 479 verletzte Beamte bei der letzten "revolutionaeren Maikundgebung" sprechen da eine andere Sprache. Aber ich weiss schon, was jetzt kommt - die sind selbst schuld.



Ja das war eine klasse Demonstration, leider gab es auch auf unserer Seite so viele Verletzte



JePe schrieb:


> Was ja auch einen fatalen Sinn ergibt: waere die Polizei nicht zum jaehrlichen Stelldichein erschienen, haette man sie nicht verkloppen koennen.



Vollkommen richtig! Das ergab übrigens auch eine kürzlich vom Senat in Auftrag gegebene Studie, dass die Gewalt gerade durch die Anwesenheit der Hundertschaften provoziert wird. Im Übrigen möchte ich dich nochmal explizit auf die von mir verlinkten Videos verweisen, welche Zeigen von wem zuerst die Gewalt ausgeht. Darauf bist du nicht eingegangen, ich kann auch noch mehr davon verlinken.



JePe schrieb:


> Aber was haette man dann getan? Autos angezuendet? Das tut man ja schon das ganze Jahr ueber.



Richtig! Dafür braucht man nicht den 1. Mai. Das wird auch so das ganze Jahr über in berlin gemacht.



JePe schrieb:


> Was symbolisiert eigentlich eine Platzwunde an einem Uniformierten oder ein brennendes Auto? Welche gesamtgesellschaftliche Perspektive eroeffnen diese Dinge? Denn schliesslich erhebst Du / erhebt Ihr ja den Anspruch, eine politische / gesellschaftliche Botschaft zu formulieren.



Platzwunde? Gibt es nicht, die haben ja alle Helme auf! Brennende Autos? Die wollen damit zum Ausdruck bringen, dass sie keine Yuppies in "unseren" Kiezen wollen. Die ganzen Inverstoren/Yuppies bauen/ziehen in "unsere" Stadtteile, weil sie die dort von uns geschaffene alternative Kultur und Partyszene so toll finden. Bauen dort Luxuswohnungen, Lofts usw., wodurch die Mieten horrend Steigen und die sozial-schwachen Menschen gezwungen sind aus den Stadteilen wegzuziehen. Gentrifizierung nennt sich das. Um die Stadtteile für die Yuppis/Investoren unattraktiv zu machen, zünden sie deren Kisten an. Wenn du dich in Berlin auskennst, weißt du ja, dass Autos nur in den linken Stadtteilen brennen. Die Kisten in anderen Stadtteilen werden in Ruhe gelassen. 



JePe schrieb:


> Das ist ganz ruehrend. Vor allem sind es austauschbare, unverbindliche und deshalb auch sehr diskussionsresistente Allgemeinplaetze. Aber was bedeutet es? Den BMW des Handwerksmeisters abzufackeln, ihn so zu ruinieren, dem Staat einen Steuerzahler zu entziehen scheint mir wenig sozial. Und Kapital brauchst Du fuer einen Sozialstaat.



Von wegen Handwerksmeister! Die die das politisch machen suchen sich ihre Ziele genau aus. Natürlich gibt es auch Trittbrettfahrer in Berlin die wahllos zündeln. Ruinieren ist ja wohl total übertrieben, da zahlt jede Versicherung. 



JePe schrieb:


> Die Wahrheit ist - Du hast / Ihr habt kein Problem mit dem Kapital. Nur mit seiner Verteilung.



Ganz genau! Das Kapital und die Produktionsgüter müssen gerecht unter allen Menschen auf dieser Welt verteilt werden.





JePe schrieb:


> Noe, tue ich nicht. Aber ich fuer meinen Teil vergleiche die Methoden - da gibt es die SE ... aehm PD ... aehm WAS ... aehm LINKE als Partei. Mit gut gepflegten Kontakten zum Schwarzen Block, einer Kommunistischen Plattform -zu der verworrene Personen a la Frau Wagenknecht-Niemeyer gehoeren, die von einer imperialistischen Konterrevolution in der DDR faselt, nicht beim Hummeressen fotografiert werden will und mit einem verurteilten Anlagebetrueger (sic!) verheiratet ist- und noch ein paar anderen obskuren Individuen (wie eine sich "so ein Organ" zurueckwuenschende Frau Wegener von der DKP, die man auch schon mal in ein Parlament einschleust). Und dann gibt es da die reisebereiten schwarz gekleideten Steinewerfer, die in einem gut konditionierten pawlowschen Reflex ein paar Jahrhunderte in der Zivilisierung zurueckreisen, wenn sie eine gruene Uniform erspaehen. Und diese Kombination hatten wir eben schon mal.



Wie gesagt ich bin gegen die LINKE. Allein schon auf Grund der Relativierung -von Großen Teilen der LINKEN- des faschistischen Staates DDR.




JePe schrieb:


> Na bloss gut, dass es hin und wieder noch ein paar Erleuchtete gibt, die hinter die Fassade blicken.



Richtig! Vielleicht geht dir ja auch mal ein Licht auf?







JePe schrieb:


> Ach, las mal. Da schau ich mir doch lieber _Pirates of the Carribean_ mit lovely Kiera im nassen Baumwollteilchen an.



Klar! So eine sexistische Äußerung passt zu dir.


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. Februar 2010)

Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Ganz genau! Das Kapital und die Produktionsgüter müssen gerecht unter allen Menschen auf dieser Welt verteilt werden.


Und arbeiten gehen dann nur noch die, denen langweilig genug ist.


----------



## Riot_deluxe (28. Februar 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> Und arbeiten gehen dann nur noch die, denen langweilig genug ist.



Falsch! Wäre wie jetzt auch, wer nicht arbeitet bekommt ALG und wer arbeiten geht bekommt seinen gerechten Anteil, wie jeder andere Mensch auch...


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. Februar 2010)

Nur wieso sollten dann noch Leute studieren gehen und sich den Streß von gewissen Arbeiten aussetzen, wenn sie dann auch nicht mehr bezahlt bekommen?


----------



## Riot_deluxe (28. Februar 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> Nur wieso sollten dann noch Leute studieren gehen und sich den Streß von gewissen Arbeiten aussetzen, wenn sie dann auch nicht mehr bezahlt bekommen?



Weil sie in bestimmten Bereichen arbeiten wollen. Ich z.b. studiere Sozialpädagogik und da werde ich auch in diesem System später nicht mehr verdienen als z.b. ein fest angestellter Kfz-Mechaniker.

Im Übrigen würde es schon noch Unterschiede bei den Löhnen geben.

Mir geht es um staatlich vorgeschrieben Mindestlöhne, welche verhindern, dass Menschen ausgebeutet werden. Gibt es bei euch in Österreich in verschiedenen Sparten ja auch. Ihr habt auch 13. und 14. Monatsgehalt gesetzlich vorgeschrieben, das wäre für die Menschen hier ein Traum.

Mir geht es darum Geldanhäufung* zu verhindern  und das Geld gleichermaßen im Umlauf zu halten und nicht wie heute, dass 10% der Weltbevölkerung über 50% des Kapitals besitzen und anhäufen. Oder um es mal plakativ auszudrücken: Weil einige es sich leisten können einen Ferrari, eine Yacht und mehrere Villen zu haben, müssen andere Menschen auf der Welt verhungern.

*Damit meine ich Millionen und nicht paar Hundertausend


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. Februar 2010)

Ich hoffe du träumst nicht vom Kommunismus, weil der nicht funktioniert.

Unser Sozialsystem wird aber auf Dauer nicht funktionieren.
Das wissen sämtliche Politiker, aber keiner traut sich was zu unternehmen, da das ja Wählerstimmen kostet.


----------



## JePe (1. März 2010)

Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Denn 41,4% CDU/FDP-WählerInnen bei 72% Wahlbeteiligung heißt, dass 29,8% aller Wahlberechtigten mit der jetzigen Regierung zufrieden sind.



Wo hast Du die Tarotkarten bestellt, aus denen Du liest wie die uebrigen 70,2 Prozent den Ist-Zustand beurteilen? Kann es nicht -rein theoretisch- sein, dass die einfach Newtons Massetraegheit folgend gerade deshalb zu Hause geblieben sind, weil sie Dein Gefuehl von Unzufriedenheit nicht teilen?



Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Ja das war eine klasse Demonstration, leider gab es auch auf unserer Seite so viele Verletzte



Wollte ich auf Dein Niveau fallen muesste ich jetzt wohl antworten: leider gab es nicht noch mehr. Allerdings lege ich grossen Wert darauf, anders "zu ticken" als Du.



Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Vollkommen richtig! Das ergab übrigens auch eine kürzlich vom Senat in Auftrag gegebene Studie, dass die Gewalt gerade durch die Anwesenheit der Hundertschaften provoziert wird.



Wie gesagt - nichts anderes war als "Argument" zu erwarten. Zieh Dir eine Nummer und stell Dich zu den "die hatte so einen kurzen Rock an, die wollte das doch" faselnden Vergewaltigern in die Schlange.



Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Platzwunde? Gibt es nicht, die haben ja alle Helme auf!



Was fehlte den 479 Beamten denn dann? Da Du ja au jeden Topf ein Deckelchen weisst, hast Du gewiss auch darauf eine (beleg- und nachpruefbare) Antwort?



Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Brennende Autos? Die wollen damit zum Ausdruck bringen, dass sie keine Yuppies in "unseren" Kiezen wollen.



Etwas ganz aehnliches haben die "Fuehrer befiehl, wir folgen Dir" schreienden Idioten damals wohl auch gedacht, als sie "ihr" Deutschland ausgemistet haben.



Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Das Kapital und die Produktionsgüter müssen gerecht unter allen Menschen auf dieser Welt verteilt werden.



Der naechste Allgemeinplatz. Was ist "gerecht"? Wer definiert das? Wer verteilt?



Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Klar! So eine sexistische Äußerung passt zu dir.



Noe. Nur ein Entgegenkommen meinerseits an Dein nach einfachen Feindbildern duerstendes schlichtes Gemuet.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (1. März 2010)

Ich habe mich beteiligt und die zweite Alternative gewählt. Mehr braucht hier nicht zu stehen...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. März 2010)

hab mal "mach was" angekreuzt, auch wenn mein Engagement in einer sozialen Gruppierung seit fast einem Jahr gegen null tendiert und mich nur damit auslaste, in einem gewissen Forum ein Mindestmaß an Ordnung aufrecht, ein Maximum an Verfassungsfeinden draußen und ein paar wissenschaftliche Fakten in der Diskussion zu halten.




Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Was haben denn bitteschön die Wahlergebnisse mit der Zufriedenheit der Bevölkerung zu tun? Bei den Bundestagswahlen 2009 erreichte die Wahlbeteiligung einen historischen Tiefstand.



Ich vermute, dass er genau darauf anspielt:
Die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung scheint derart zufrieden mit der Situation zu sein, dass bereits der Weg zur Wahlurne, um zumindest eine grobe Richtung vorzugeben, eine viel zu große Anstrengung ist.





JePe schrieb:


> 479 verletzte Beamte bei der letzten "revolutionaeren Maikundgebung" sprechen da eine andere Sprache. Aber ich weiss schon, was jetzt kommt...



"Der schwarze Block" ist zwar schon ein grandioser Differenzierungsfortschritt gegenüber dem üblichen "Die Linken", aber die Realität geht über das, was du schon weist, dann vermutlich doch ein Stück hinaus. Es ist ein Unterschied, ob man mit der Polizei in Konflikt gerät, weil man nicht bereit ist, vor ein paar Nazis still und leise den Weg freizumachen (oder sich auch nur im gleichen Stadteil aufhält, wie Leute, die dazu nicht bereit sind) oder weil man die Frechheit hat, sich einem politischen Versammlungsort zu nähern - oder ob man mit der Polizei in Konflikt gerät, weil man sich an einer ausschließlich für ihre Gewalttätigkeit bekannten Veranstaltung beteiligt, die sich die Zerstörung herschender Ordnung z.T. selbst auf die Fahnen schreibt.




Fadi schrieb:


> Nur wieso sollten dann noch Leute studieren gehen und sich den Streß von gewissen Arbeiten aussetzen, wenn sie dann auch nicht mehr bezahlt bekommen?



Zum "Streß gewisser Arbeiten" kann ich mangels Genauigkeit wenig sagen, aber beim studieren ist die Sache ganz einfach: Um einer interessanten Tätigkeit nachzugehen - so wie das heute bereits viele machen.




Fadi schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du träumst nicht vom Kommunismus, weil der nicht funktioniert.
> 
> Unser Sozialsystem wird aber auf Dauer nicht funktionieren.
> Das wissen sämtliche Politiker, aber keiner traut sich was zu unternehmen, da das ja Wählerstimmen kostet.



Merkwürdigerweise hat bislang niemand irgend einen Vorschlag gehabt, der auf Dauer und mit dieser Menschheit funktionieren könnte, aber alle sind der Meinung, dass daran ausschließlich die Politiker schuld sind (die wohl auch jede ihrer Stimmen von Hand gefälscht haben müssen, um überhaupt erstmal an was Schuld sein zu können...)


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (1. März 2010)

Ach, hätte ich doch mal gestern abend die Kommentare schon gelesen ... 



JePe schrieb:


> .....
> Der naechste Allgemeinplatz. ...


 
Es scheint ja den Allgemeinplatzhalter schlechthin sehr zu bekümmern, dass auch andere User in der Lage sind, solche zu formulieren. Die Frage der Gerechtigkeit betrachtet nun einmal jeder für sich anders. Ebenso die Frage, was Links- und Rechtsextremismus in seinem jeweiligen kleinen Universum darstellt, derweil man selbst sich selbst extremzentralistisch darstellt.
Insofern fällt die Bohne nicht weit vom Stengel. 



JePe schrieb:


> Noe. Nur ein Entgegenkommen meinerseits an Dein nach einfachen Feindbildern duerstendes schlichtes Gemuet.


 
Auch hiermit tust du dir keinen Gefallen, denn was die Einfachheit der Feindbilder betrifft, nimmst du hier im Forum für mich eigentlich eine herausragende Rolle ein, weswegen ich jedoch nicht unbedingt auf ein schlichtes Gemüt schliessen würde.
Aber das ist wahrscheinlich nur eine Nuance der recht unterschiedlichen Wahrnehmung der eigenen Gemütsverfassung. 

Weiterhin ist auch die von dir geäußerte theoretische Vermutung:



JePe schrieb:


> Wo hast Du die Tarotkarten bestellt, aus denen Du liest wie die uebrigen 70,2 Prozent den Ist-Zustand beurteilen? Kann es nicht -rein theoretisch- sein, dass die einfach Newtons Massetraegheit folgend gerade deshalb zu Hause geblieben sind, weil sie Dein Gefuehl von Unzufriedenheit nicht teilen?


 
Ausdruck von Wunschdenken. Vorstellbar ist in dem Zusammenhang Vieles, allerdings bescheinigen regelmäßige Umfragen den Regierungsparteien (ebenso regelmäßig) eher schlechte Zeugnisse. Dass die geringe Wahlbeteiligung allgemeine Zufriedenheit mit der Regierungsarbeit der Parteien der letzten Jahrzehnte signalisieren soll, tendiert in seiner Wahrscheinlichkeit somit eher gen Null. Nicht umsonst erhalten Rand- und Splitterparteien in letzter Zeit immer mehr Zulauf. Auch erhält man, wenn man sein Ohr etwas an der Bevölkerung (und das betrifft durchaus eine durchwachsene Schichtung) hat, eher den niederschmetternden Eindruck, dass sich, allseits durch Resignation bedingt, die Wahlbeteiligung und demokratische Mitwirkungswilligkeit weiter senkt und auch der Run auf s.g. "Randparteien" weiterhin bestehen bleiben wird.
Da hat der Riot_deluxe, auch wenn ich sonst seine Ansichten allgemein nicht ganz teile, wohl eher den Daumen drauf.


----------



## EinarN (1. März 2010)

Demos bringen so gut wie nichts. 
Das hat man bereitz über die jahre gesehen.
Man geht auf der Strasse, man brüllt sich die sehle vom leibe einfach für die katz. Man riskiert ewentuell eine drüber gebraten zu bekommen.
Aus der Ex-DDR rübergeschwapte Montags Demo's sind einfach nur Lecherlich und eine wikungslose Lermbelästigung mitten in den stäten mit null wirkung.
Ich sehe das Hier in Duisburg. 
Jeden Montag, Mitten inder Stadt steht ein Verstärker, 20 leute, einer brült was im Mikro, die Anderen Gaffen und das wars auch schon. 
Nach 2 Stunden ist es vorbei und was haben die reicht? 
NICHTS. 
Reie Zeitverschwendung.

Die in der Regierung sherren sich ein dreck darüber ob da jemand unzufrieden ist oder nicht. Für denen gilt das alle glücklich und zufrieden sind so lange jeder kuscht und zahlt.

Nehmen wir mal ein Beispiel mit Volgendes Szenario:

Spritpreise werden Erhoben, eine weitere nicht nachvolzihbare ecosteuer kommt hinzu.

Was macht der autofahrer? Geht zur tanke, jammert, tankt u bezahlt.
FALSCH!
Stellt euch vor, Plötzlich nach Absprache TANKT KEINER MEHR, Bundesweit werden Tankstellen Blokiert und für Mindestens 48 Stunden Dreht sich kein Einziges Rad mehr egal ob Privat oder Gewerblich und es wird kein Tropfen Spritt Verkauft.

Rechnet mal Hoch was da auf Wirtschaftsebene Passieren wurde?
Was können die machen? 
NICHTS weil die Können keinen Zwingen Spritt zu Kaufen.
Bei den Einbussen in diese Situation, wurden die in Berlin Wachgerüttelt und das ganz Häftig.
So wie der staat uns ans geld geht um uns zu bestrafen, so müsten wir auch machen, denen ans geld gehen und sie bestrafen für das was sie uns antun. 
Nur so KÖNNTE man was erreichen. 
Der rest.........WITZE!

Der beweis das es auch das einzige ist was einigermassen funktioniert sieht man bei den Streiks z.B. im Öfentlichen Dienst. 
Wen die mehr Gehalt wollen, legen die alles Lahm und gehen an denen ihr geld bis sie einlenken. 
Gehen an geld im Sinne von Einbussen / Verluste des entsprechenden Gestreikten Betrieb.
Wen z.B. die komplette Verkehr / Transport logistik Infrastruktur bundesweit Streikt und nichts mehr Leuft BIS SIE z.B.DIE SPRITPREISE mit 30% SENKEN, auf was weten das die in Berlin in der Klapse Landen und die Preise Senken oder z.B. die Ecosteuer abschaffen.


----------



## kress (1. März 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> aber ne, ich reg mich nur auf. genau genommen reg ich mich nichtmals mehr auf, bringt eh nix.



Jo, is auch meine Meinung.


----------



## EinarN (1. März 2010)

Man kann darüber diskutieren aber es bringt nichts sich darüber auf zu regen.

Endern kann man eh nichts und was politiker betrifft............"früher waren es die merchen erzähler, heute haben wir die politiker".

Man sagt immer "Geht wählen weil nur so kann man was endern".

QUATSCH. 
Es kommt nur ein anderer dummschwätzer am zug ansonsten endert sich nichts.
Das einzige woraus die es abgesehen haben sind Fette Dieten + Anschliessend fette rente.
Ist das Geschehen werden die MEMOARS Geschrieben (Wie Verarsche ich am besten eine Komplette Nation um mir ein Schönes leben zu machen) anschliesend wird unter getaucht und man geniest die sonnenseite des lebens auf kosten der steuerzahler. 
Dafür Versprechen die das Blaue vom himmel. 
Das ist Überall so. Nicht nur hier.


----------



## Riot_deluxe (1. März 2010)

JePe schrieb:


> Wie gesagt - nichts anderes war als "Argument" zu erwarten. Zieh Dir eine Nummer und stell Dich zu den "die hatte so einen kurzen Rock an, die wollte das doch" faselnden Vergewaltigern in die Schlange.



Schon wieder so ein relativierender Vergleich. Senator Körting hat diesen Vergleich auch gebracht und wurde dafür selbst von seiner/deiner Mitte scharf kritisiert. Ein Bereitschaftspolizist ist ja nicht ein wehr- und hilfloser Mensch der Nachts alleine durch den Park muss. Ein Bereitschaftspolizist, ist ein Mensch der mit tausenden Kollegen vollgepanzert, behelmt, mit Schlagstock, Pfefferspray, Schußwaffe, Tränengasgranaten, Wasserwerfern und Räumpanzern nach Kreuzberg kommt. 

Ich habe auch schon Bereitschaftspolizisten in ihrer Freizeit angetroffen und muss sagen, die waren ohne Vollpanzerung ziemliche Angsthasen. Denen wurde dann freundlich gesagt, dass man ihre Anwesenheit in der Bar als störend empfindet, dass haben sie dann auch verstanden und sind gegangen. 





JePe schrieb:


> Was fehlte den 479 Beamten denn dann? Da Du ja au jeden Topf ein Deckelchen weisst, hast Du gewiss auch darauf eine (beleg- und nachpruefbare) Antwort?



Überwiegend Hematome, gefolgt von Prellungen und ein paar Verstauchungen. Außerdem erlitt eine Gruppe Polizisten Reizungen durch eine britische Tränengasgranate (Die haben sozusagen ihre eigene Medizin kosten dürfen).  Im Übrigen halte ich die Angabe von 479 Verletzten für absolute Stimmungsmache, wer einen kleinen blauen Fleck am Arm hatte kam in diese Statistik.  

Auf jeden Fall ein Witz, wenn man die Verletzungen mit denen der Gegenseite vergleicht. Dort gab es mehrere Knochenbrüche, Platzwunden, Gehirnerschütterungen und Schnittwunden.

Und noch einmal verweise ich dich auf die verlinkten Videos. Du gehst nicht auf meine Argumentation ein, dass die Gewalt genauso von der Polizei ausgeht.





JePe schrieb:


> Etwas ganz aehnliches haben die "Fuehrer befiehl, wir folgen Dir" schreienden Idioten damals wohl auch gedacht, als sie "ihr" Deutschland ausgemistet haben.



Und noch einmal, der Vergleich ist abartig und unangebracht, wir ermorden keine Menschen. Wenn man einem Bonzen 9 von seinen 10 Millionen wegnehmen würde, ist das nicht zu vergleichen mit der Ermordung von Menschen. Außerdem konnten die jüdischen Menschen damals nichts für das was sie nun einmal unabdingbar sind. Ein Bonze kann sehr wohl etwas für seine Geldanhäufung, trotzdem gibt so etwas niemanden das Recht ihn dafür physisch anzugreifen. Für ein ein legitimes und Notwendiges Mittel halte ich es aber, ihm 9 von seinen 10 Millionen wegzunehmen. 





JePe schrieb:


> Der naechste Allgemeinplatz. Was ist "gerecht"? Wer definiert das? Wer verteilt?



Der gesunde Menschenverstand definiert das, wenn einige mehrere Milliarden haben während andere Hunger leiden, dann ist das nicht gerecht! Die Gesellschaft würde verteilen, vertreten durch ein basisdemokratisches Parlament.





JePe schrieb:


> Noe. Nur ein Entgegenkommen meinerseits an Dein nach einfachen Feindbildern duerstendes schlichtes Gemuet.



Bitte was? Du bist hier derjenige welcher die einfachen Feindbilder/Denkmuster hat. Rechts/Links schlecht, Mitte alles gut. Polizei gut, Schwarzer Block schlecht. Du bist derjenige welcher keine differenzierte Betrachtungsweise hat.

Und hier noch einmal zwei Videos und ein Bericht über deine tollen und ach so lieben Berliner Polizisten:

YouTube - Polizeigewalt bei Freiheit statt Angst Demo

YouTube - Panorama: Schläger in Uniform - Polizeigewalt wird kaum verfolgt

 B.Z. - Polizei-Schläger verurteilt

Kannst gerne noch mehr haben?


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. März 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zum "Streß gewisser Arbeiten" kann ich mangels Genauigkeit wenig sagen, aber beim studieren ist die Sache ganz einfach: Um einer interessanten Tätigkeit nachzugehen - so wie das heute bereits viele machen.


Na endlich, ich dachte schon du schaust hier nie vorbei.
Das mit dem Streß bezog sich auf Berufe die sich einer erheblichen Gefahr aussetzen und behaupte bitte nicht, dass kein Student wegen einem gut bezahlten Job studieren geht.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Merkwürdigerweise hat bislang niemand irgend einen Vorschlag gehabt, der auf Dauer und mit dieser Menschheit funktionieren könnte, aber alle sind der Meinung, dass daran ausschließlich die Politiker schuld sind (die wohl auch jede ihrer Stimmen von Hand gefälscht haben müssen, um überhaupt erstmal an was Schuld sein zu können...)


Nö, Schuld sind wir selber, weil wir alle immer mehr und mehr haben wollen.
Vielleicht sollten manche mal in andere Länder schauen, die träumen von den Sachen die wir haben und da meine ich jetzt nicht mal die Oberschicht.

Ich habe nur behauptet, dass sich die Politiker des Problems bewusst sind, aber sicher nichts in nächster Zeit unternehmen werden.
Da muß erst der Staat fast pleite gehen, damit sich alle zusammen setzen und ein funktionierendes System ausarbeiten.
Hat man ja bei Schweden gesehen.


Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Ein Bonze kann sehr wohl etwas für seine Geldanhäufung, trotzdem gibt so etwas niemanden das Recht ihn dafür physisch anzugreifen. Für ein ein legitimes und Notwendiges Mittel halte ich es aber, ihm 9 von seinen 10 Millionen wegzunehmen.


Sorry, aber solche Sprüche hören sich immer nach Neid an.
Vielleicht denkst du auch mal bitte daran, dass sich viele Reiche ihr Geld auch erarbeiten haben müssen und nicht jeder durch Korruption dazu gekommen ist.

Unser Wirtschaftssystem würde auch ohne Reiche und deren großen Investments nicht mehr funktionieren, also wäre deine "gerechte" Verteilung fast schon ein Todestoß für die Wirtschaft, aber das ist ein paar speziellen Leuten, die vielleicht auch noch mit bunten Haaren am Straßenrand sitzen, wohl ziemlich egal, was?

Irgendwer wird schon die Kohle abdrücken, nur dass danach keiner mehr da ist wollen wohl einige nicht begreifen.


----------



## DaStash (1. März 2010)

Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Platzwunde? Gibt es nicht, die haben ja alle Helme auf! Brennende Autos? Die wollen damit zum Ausdruck bringen, dass sie keine Yuppies in "unseren" Kiezen wollen.


 Also wenn ich das lese geht mir der Hut hoch...^^
Das ist so selten dämlich und kontraproduktiv irgendwelche Autos anzuzünden, dass es nichts weiter bewirkt als das Sympatien verloren gehen und evtl. noch die STudie belegt wird, in welcher dargestellt wird das nur Jugendliche zwischen 16 und 28 an solchen taten beteiligt sind und man demnach davon ausgehen kann, dass Grenzen austesten und machthaberisch, aufbäumende Beweggründe vordergründiger sind, als poltische Hintergedanken. Wenn Letztere nämlich tatbegründent wären, dann sollte man sich darüber im Klaren sein, dass man damit eigentlich nur das Gegenteil erreicht. Ich komme auch aus Berlin und wohne in euren sogenannten Kiezen. Was ihr nicht begreift ist, dass es NICHT EURE KIEZE SIND!, sondern unser aller die dort wohnen und ich finde es lächerlich das ichr euch rausnehmt für alle zu reden obwohl ihr nur einen kleinen Teil darstellt. Ich sag nur eins, wehe dem der mir meinen hart erarbeiteten Auto zu nahe kommt..., ich glaub da würde ich mich vergessen.


> Die ganzen Inverstoren/Yuppies bauen/ziehen in "unsere" Stadtteile, weil sie die dort von uns geschaffene alternative Kultur und Partyszene so toll finden. Bauen dort Luxuswohnungen, Lofts usw., wodurch die Mieten horrend Steigen und die sozial-schwachen Menschen gezwungen sind aus den Stadteilen wegzuziehen. Gentrifizierung nennt sich das.


1.) Warum nehmt ihr euch das Recht heraus zu sagen es wären eure Kieze?
2.) Ist das mit der Gentrifizierung reichlich übertrieben, denn es gibt einen Mieterschutz, der so hoch ist wie in fast keinem anderen Land. Der Mietspiegel kann sich nicht erhöhen, wenn neben einem ein gehobenes Mietobjekt errichtet wird, da gibt es gesetzliche Bestimmungen. Und selbst das Renovieren von Bestandsimmobilien geht nicht automatisch mit einer Mieterhöhung einher, da stets vom Bauherren der Bestandsschutz und da fallen nunmal die Mietpreise und etliche weitere soziale Komponenten mit rein, beachtet werden muss. Anstatt irgendwelche Autos anzuzünden oder Gewerkschaftsscheiben einzuschmeissen, solltet ihr euch mal lieber üebr geltenes Recht informieren.^^


> Um die Stadtteile für die Yuppis/Investoren unattraktiv zu machen, zünden sie deren Kisten an. Wenn du dich in Berlin auskennst, weißt du ja, dass Autos nur in den linken Stadtteilen brennen. Die Kisten in anderen Stadtteilen werden in Ruhe gelassen.


Was spielt das für eine Rolle, niemand hat das Recht irgendwelchen fremden Besitztum anzuzünden, dass ist eine Frechheit! Kannst du mir das politische Ziel und deren Wirksamkeit solcher Anschläge erleutern?

MfG


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (1. März 2010)

Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> ....
> Ich habe auch schon Bereitschaftspolizisten in ihrer Freizeit angetroffen und muss sagen, die waren ohne Vollpanzerung ziemliche Angsthasen. Denen wurde dann freundlich gesagt, dass man ihre Anwesenheit in der Bar als störend empfindet, dass haben sie dann auch verstanden und sind gegangen.
> ........


 
Wusste gar nicht, dass die Polizei die Szenekneipen auch in ihrer Freizeit heimsucht? Noch dazu erkennbar als Bereitschaftshoschi, oder habt ihr nur auf bloßen Verdacht einen auf dicke Hose gemacht und vllt. nen Unbeteiligten mal so richtig Angst eingejagt?
Was´n das für Kinderkacke? 


Genau gleicher Sachverhalt andersherum: Da traut sich doch nicht etwa so´n weichgespülter Schnittlauch in ein Szenelokal der örtlichen Skinbruderschaft. Boah hat der sich in die Hose gemacht!

Du lieferst ja die Totschlagargumente bezgl. der Rechts-Links-Narrenkappe frei Haus. Kein Wunder, dass andere dann auch den Totschläger benutzen.




Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> ....Im Übrigen halte ich die Angabe von 479 Verletzten für absolute Stimmungsmache, wer einen kleinen blauen Fleck am Arm hatte kam in diese Statistik. ........


Ich kann mit der Zahl zwar nix anfangen, aber die sind verpflichtet, auch Abschürfungen und blaue Flecke zu melden. Soweit ist deine Aussage korrekt. Allerdings haben die Kerle tatsächlich mein Verständnis, da man nunmal auch von einem winzigen Hämatom einen Hirnschlag bekommen kann und die nicht möchten, dass die Angehörigen über jahrelange Prozesse erst ein ordentliches Begräbnis finanziert bekommen. Denn auch wenn die landläufige Meinung etwas anderes aussagt, ist gerade bei den Fußtruppen das Salär nicht wirklich atemberaubend. Das bekommen die Idioten, die solche Entscheidungen treffen, wie mehrere Hundertschaften Polizei jährlich bei Straßenkämpfen zu "bespaßen" ... 



Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> ....Und noch einmal verweise ich dich auf die verlinkten Videos. Du gehst nicht auf meine Argumentation ein, dass die Gewalt genauso von der Polizei ausgeht.....


Wenn ich einen Polizisten ohne psychologische Fehlentwicklung kennenlerne, der sich gern am 1. Mai in Kreuzberg rumdrückt, sag ich dir Bescheid. MMn machen die dort ihren Job und sind darüber nicht begeistert, sondern eben auch eher gefrustet, weil die sich sicherlich auch lieber abends ´ne Molle mit dem Kumpel in den Hals kippen würden, als das Risiko einzugehen, statt ´nem Auge plötzlich ´ne 20´er Mutter aus dem Kopf gucken zu haben. 



Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> ....Und noch einmal, der Vergleich ist abartig und unangebracht, wir ermorden keine Menschen. ....


 
Aber ihr nehmt ihren Tod oder eine schwerwiegende Beeinträchtigung ihrer Gesundheit ebenso wie ihren gesellschaftlichen und wirtschaftlichen Ruin billigend in Kauf.
Das macht die Sache nicht besser.



Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> ....Wenn man einem Bonzen 9 von seinen 10 Millionen wegnehmen würde, ist das nicht zu vergleichen mit der Ermordung von Menschen. Außerdem konnten die jüdischen Menschen damals nichts für das was sie nun einmal unabdingbar sind. Ein Bonze kann sehr wohl etwas für seine Geldanhäufung, trotzdem gibt so etwas niemanden das Recht ihn dafür physisch anzugreifen. Für ein ein legitimes und Notwendiges Mittel halte ich es aber, ihm 9 von seinen 10 Millionen wegzunehmen. ....


 
Das ist Blödsinn und der Nichtvergleich ebenso gefährlich, wie der zuvor falsch gezogene Vergleich von JePe. Solange die Gesetzmäßigkeiten, die von der Mehrzahl der Menschen getragen werden, Zwangsmaßnahmen zum Wohl der Gesellschaft auf Kosten einzelner Individuen nicht zulassen, muss man andere Wege gehen. Es gibt durchaus legitime Mittel, bspw. über eine herzustellende Steuergerechtigkeit (die legitimste Art des Staates, für "Gerechtigkeit" zu sorgen), eine moderate Angleichung über längeren Zeitraum herbeizuführen, nur müssen eben dazu wieder Mehrheiten vorhanden sein. 



Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> .... Der gesunde Menschenverstand definiert das, wenn einige mehrere Milliarden haben während andere Hunger leiden, dann ist das nicht gerecht! Die Gesellschaft würde verteilen, vertreten durch ein basisdemokratisches Parlament....


 
Das ist zwar (bis auf den letzten Satz) ansich richtig, allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass ihr mit euren Aktionen daran etwas ändert. Wir leben in der Gesellschaft, nicht außerhalb. Und ändern kann man nur etwas durch absolute Mehrheiten. Deshalb ist es Unfug, sich wie die Maschinenstürmer in den Anfangstagen der proletarischen Bewegung oder einfach wie durchgedrehte Teenager zu benehmen, um Akzeptanz für die eigenen Ideale bei der breiten Masse zu verdienen.
Man muss den Menschen klar machen, und das funktioniert nunmal nur durch Information, Aufklärung und Bildung (und damit meine ich nicht die Mehrheit der gleichgeschalteten, systemabhängigen Medien), wer sich tatsächlich außerhalb der selbst auferlegten Grenzen der Gesellschaft bewegt. Und solche Menschen gibt es in allen Schichten, allen ideologischen und gesellschaftlichen Bereichen:
- angefangen vom HartzIV-Empfänger, der an der Steuer vorbei malochen geht,
- den Arbeitgeber, der sich das subventionieren lässt, 
- über den Beamten oder Angestellten, der die Hand aufhält, 
- den Selbstständigen, der etwas in eben diese Hand legt, 
- den Fliesenleger, der nebenbei schurwerkt, 
- den Politiker, der für Stimmvieh seine Schwiegermutter verkauft,
- den Milliardär, der sich dem Sozialgefüge entzieht,
- und auch den Chaoten und Randalierer, der sich an fremden Leib und Eigentum zu schaffen macht,
- den Polizisten, der seine Machtposition ausnutzt,
- ebenso den Bundeswehrsoldaten, der auf seinen Eid pfeift und sich für etwas mehr Sold (ok, ist eigentlich ne Menge) zum willenlosen Befehlsempfänger ohne menschliches Bewußtsein degradiert oder einfach so abstumpft, dass er komplett verpeilt, was er im Ausland für Blödsinn verzapft.

Dann, aber nur dann, wenn der absoluten Mehrheit der Menschen der moralische Anspruch über dem Eigennutz steht, wird "die Gesellschaft" eigenständig für die Änderung der Systemzwänge sorgen.
Dazu brauchen wir jedoch Unabhängigkeiten. Vor allem prlamentarische und basisdemokratische Unabhängigkeiten von Kapital, Wirtschaft und auch Abstand von Ideologie.



Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> ....Bitte was? Du bist hier derjenige welcher die einfachen Feindbilder/Denkmuster hat. Rechts/Links schlecht, Mitte alles gut. Polizei gut, Schwarzer Block schlecht. Du bist derjenige welcher keine differenzierte Betrachtungsweise hat.


 
Ehrlich gesagt, nehmt ihr euch nicht viel. Leider. Und das sollte dir für dein Studium zu denken geben.


----------



## Riot_deluxe (1. März 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> Sorry, aber solche Sprüche hören sich immer nach Neid an.



So ein Blödsinn! Was hat es mit Neid zu tun, dass ich anprangere wenn millionen Menschen auf der Welt hungern und/oder am Existenzminimum leben, während wenige tausend so viel Geld anhäufen, dass sie es nie im Leben nie ausgeben können? Von meinem Schnitt her hätte ich auch Jura oder BWL studieren können, wenn ich auf Reichtum aus wäre. Das mache ich aber nicht, ich studiere Sozialpädagogik weil ich anderen Menschen helfen möchte.  



Fadi schrieb:


> Vielleicht denkst du auch mal bitte daran, dass sich viele Reiche ihr Geld auch erarbeiten haben müssen und nicht jeder durch Korruption dazu gekommen ist.



Mache ich doch, ich habe nichts gegen einen mittelständischen Unternehmer oder Handwerksmeister der seinen Betrieb durch harte Arbeit aufgebaut hat und dadurch ein Privatvermögen von einer Millionen erwirtschaftet hat, sofern sie ihre Beschäftigten nicht ausbeuten. Ich habe etwas was gegen Großindustrielle und Banken, die durch ihr Wirtschaften Menschen ausbeuten und sich dadurch bereichern.



Fadi schrieb:


> Unser Wirtschaftssystem würde auch ohne Reiche und deren großen Investments nicht mehr funktionieren, also wäre deine "gerechte" Verteilung fast schon ein Todestoß für die Wirtschaft, aber das ist ein paar speziellen Leuten, die vielleicht auch noch mit bunten Haaren am Straßenrand sitzen, wohl ziemlich egal, was?



Also mit dieser Aussage offenbarst du dein Bildungsdefizit im Bereich Politik- Und Wirtschaftswissenschaften! Kapital, Produktionsmittel und Rohstoffe sind so oder so vorhanden, unabhängig davon, ob es Reiche (Geldanhäufer) gibt. Es geht um die Verteilung. Es geht um ein System welches den Kapitalisten nicht freie Hand lässt, es geht um ein System, dass die Verteilung gerechter gestaltet indem sie die Rechte der ArbeiterInnen stärkt...

So, ich gebe mich geschlagen, es nimmt einfach zu viel Zeit in Anspruch allen Menschen hier zu antworten. Vor allem auf Grund dessen, dass ich mit meinen Ansichten hier alleine da stehe.

Machts gut! Ich bin raus...


----------



## DaStash (1. März 2010)

Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> So, ich gebe mich geschlagen, es nimmt einfach zu viel Zeit in Anspruch allen Menschen hier zu antworten. Vor allem auf Grund dessen, dass ich mit meinen Ansichten hier alleine da stehe.
> 
> Machts gut! Ich bin raus...


Na toll, du machst ein Thread auf und verkrümelst dich wenn es thematisch zur Sache geht. 
Ganz großes Kino.^^
Verstehst du das unter "mehr zu machen als..."???

MfG


----------



## Riot_deluxe (1. März 2010)

Also meine letzte Antwort:

Wenn ich nun weiter schreiben würde, dann müsste ich mittlerweile argumentativ auf die Beiträge von 5 Menschen eingehen. Das wären pro Tag mindestens 1-2 Std. Da ich aber jeden Tag zu FH, 400€ Job, Training und politischen Aktivitäten muss, fehlt mir die Zeit dafür. Tut mir Leid, ist aber so.

Da ich ein basisdemokratisch-denkender Mensch bin akzeptiere ich die Ansichten der Menschen hier natürlich, ich habe andere und damit wäre das Thema für mich erledigt. Wenn du die letzten Seiten noch mal durchschaust, wirst du fest stellen, dass die Diskussion anfängt sich im Kreis zu drehen. Jeder behaart auf seinen Standpunkten. Deshalb finde ich es sinnlos andere Dinge in meinem Leben dafür zu vernachlässigen... 

P.S.: Mein Hauptproblem ist aber, dass ich mit dem Lernen hinterher hänge und mich immer wieder dazu hinreißen lasse hier mit zu schreiben...


----------



## stefan.net82 (1. März 2010)

(o) bin zufrieden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. März 2010)

Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon Bereitschaftspolizisten in ihrer Freizeit angetroffen und muss sagen, die waren ohne Vollpanzerung ziemliche Angsthasen. Denen wurde dann freundlich gesagt, dass man ihre Anwesenheit in der Bar als störend empfindet, dass haben sie dann auch verstanden und sind gegangen.



Vielleicht mal auf die Idee gekommen, dass Polizisten auch nur Menschen sind?
Die sind selbst in Vollpanzerung in der Regel keine überaggressiven Sadisten, sondern eine Gruppe von Leuten, deren &%/=%((//$-Arbeitgeber sie an einem Sonntag vor eine 10 bis 100mal größere Übermacht stellt, von denen eine unbekannte (bis gegenteilige Beweise vorliegen: vermutlich große) Zahl an Leuten (hochgradig) gewaltbereit ist und eine unbekannte (aus Sicht des Polizisten: gefühlt nicht ausreichend kleinere) Zahl an Personen auch keinerlei Probleme hätte, wenn sie einen umbringen. Im Gegensatz zum landläufigen Medienbild zieht die Polizei nicht in erster Linie übermaskuline Kämpfertypen an, sondern Leute, die einen soliden, sicheren Job wollen. Der durchschnittliche Familienvater empfindet es naturgemäß aber nicht als toll, wenn er sich nicht sicher sein kann, diesen Arbeitstag zu überleben.

Die emotionale Anspannung kann man übrigens auch auf Demos sehr deutlich erkennen, wenn man sich mal nicht steinewerfend vor die Polizei stellt, sondern locker durch die Gegend schlendert bis man (in meinem Fall zufällig) durch einen Häuserblock auf die Rückseite der Polizeikette gelangt. Selbst der staatliche "schwarze Block" aus Hamburg offenbahrt auf einmal überaus menschliche Züge (Verwirrung, Unsicherheit, Versuch das ganze erstmal zu ignorieren), wenn auf einmal zwei Demonstranten hinter ihm stehen, wo eigentlich demonstrantenfreie Zone ist. (besonders witzig war in dem Fall, dass es ein langhariger Studentyp und eine weibliche Person mit 5mm Frisur und Bomberjacke war, was an einem Tag mit Nazi- und Anti-Nazi-Demo die Zuordnung eher schwer machte)
Wir haben die Jungs dann erlöst und freundlich gefragt, ob wir mal durchkönnen, aber die Blicke davor (und auch bei der Frage) waren Gold wert 





> Überwiegend Hematome, gefolgt von Prellungen und ein paar Verstauchungen. Außerdem erlitt eine Gruppe Polizisten Reizungen durch eine britische Tränengasgranate (Die haben sozusagen ihre eigene Medizin kosten dürfen).  Im Übrigen halte ich die Angabe von 479 Verletzten für absolute Stimmungsmache, wer einen kleinen blauen Fleck am Arm hatte kam in diese Statistik.
> 
> Auf jeden Fall ein Witz, wenn man die Verletzungen mit denen der Gegenseite vergleicht. Dort gab es mehrere Knochenbrüche, Platzwunden, Gehirnerschütterungen und Schnittwunden.



Über die Statistiken mag man streiten, aber im Fall "1.Mai-Krawalle" hast du auf der einen Seite Leute, die gezwungen werden mitzumachen und auf der anderen Seite Leute, die in Erwartung eben solcher Ereignisse freiwillig hingehen. Wenn letztere sich dann ungenüngend schützen und schwerere Verletzungen davon tragen, kann man das nicht wirklich zu deren Gunsten interpretieren.



> Der gesunde Menschenverstand definiert das, wenn einige mehrere Milliarden haben während andere Hunger leiden, dann ist das nicht gerecht! Die Gesellschaft würde verteilen, vertreten durch ein basisdemokratisches Parlament.



In Anbetracht dessen, was du so erzählst, wundert es mich irgendwie sehr, dass du noch an Dinge wie "gesunder Menschenverstand" und "Basisdemokratie" glaubst. Haben die letzten Jahrzehnte (-hunderte, -tausende) nicht genug Beispiele geliefert, das ersterer eine Seltenheit und letztere somit kaum praktikabel ist? Erst recht nicht, wenn es um Verteilungsfragen geht?





Fadi schrieb:


> Na endlich, ich dachte schon du schaust hier nie vorbei.



Da lass ich mir mal 8 Stunden Zeit...



> Das mit dem Streß bezog sich auf Berufe die sich einer erheblichen Gefahr aussetzen und behaupte bitte nicht, dass kein Student wegen einem gut bezahlten Job studieren geht.



Ich hab jetzt keinen Überblick über Berufe mit "erheblicher" Gefahr, aber die, die mir spontan einfallen, scheinen bevorzugt Überzeugungstäter anzuziehen.
Und bei den Studenten hab ich nicht gesagt, dass es keiner ohne Rücksicht auf den Job macht, sondern dass es einige machen.
Natürlich hab ich genug Vorurteile über BWLer, VWLer, Juristen, Wirtschaftsinformatiker,... um sofort zuzustimmen, wenn jemand behauptet, dass es Studenten gäbe, die ihr Studium tatsächlich als Investition in eine (imho arg langweilige) Zukunft betrachten 



> Nö, Schuld sind wir selber, weil wir alle immer mehr und mehr haben wollen.
> Vielleicht sollten manche mal in andere Länder schauen, die träumen von den Sachen die wir haben und da meine ich jetzt nicht mal die Oberschicht.



Glaubst du, die Leute da wollen nicht immer mehr und mehr haben?
Die fangen nur weiter unten an, aber sobald sich ein gewisser Standart etabliert hat, geht es auch bei denen eine Stufe höher weiter. In seiner gesamten Geschichte hat die Menschheit nicht einmal ein Beispiel dafür geliefert, dass man mit dem, was eine Gesellschaft hat, auch zufrieden sein kann. Die Devise war immer und überall mehr, mehr, mehr, mehr. Selbst wenn deutlich wird, dass "mehr" auf absehbare Zeit zu weniger führen wird, sind die meisten Menschen nicht in der Lage, umzudenken. (sehe sämtliche Probleme im Umfeld Umwelt&Ressourcen. Also eigentlich alle Probleme, die nicht ausschließlich auf mangelhafte zwischenmenschenliche Interaktion und Machtbedürfnisse zurückzuführen sind)

Und aus diesem Grund nützt es auch wenig, wenn sich Politiker eines Problems bewusst sind. Zumindest in einer Demokratie muss sich die Bevölkerung des Problems und seiner Lösung bewusst sein.



> Unser Wirtschaftssystem würde auch ohne Reiche und deren großen Investments nicht mehr funktionieren, also wäre deine "gerechte" Verteilung fast schon ein Todestoß für die Wirtschaft, aber das ist ein paar speziellen Leuten, die vielleicht auch noch mit bunten Haaren am Straßenrand sitzen, wohl ziemlich egal, was?



Eben noch Systemkritik, jetzt Kritik nach den Maßstäben des Systems 




Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Also meine letzte Antwort:
> 
> Wenn ich nun weiter schreiben würde, dann müsste ich mittlerweile argumentativ auf die Beiträge von 5 Menschen eingehen. Das wären pro Tag mindestens 1-2 Std. Da ich aber jeden Tag zu FH, 400€ Job, Training und politischen Aktivitäten muss, fehlt mir die Zeit dafür. Tut mir Leid, ist aber so.



Du kannst auch einfach nur einmal die Woche antworten. Das hier ist ein Forum, kein Chat.


----------



## moe (1. März 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> aber ne, ich reg mich nur auf. genau genommen reg ich mich nichtmals mehr auf, bringt eh nix.



seh ich genau so. als einzelner ist in der politik sowieso nichts zu machen, zumal ich mich *keiner* partei zuordnen kann. 
die piraten haben ja gute ansätze, aber nur den bundestrojaner zu verbieten, hält keinen staat am leben.

die anderen "großen" (und bald nicht mehr so großen) parteien kotzen mich einfach nur an; die verwirklichen fast nichts von dem, was sie immer so arrogant und selbstbewusst ankündigen, vor allem keine wahlversprechen.


----------



## Tom3004 (1. März 2010)

Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Wenn es um Politik geht regen sich hier einige Menschen immer auf. Das passt auch zu der Mentalität der Bevölkerung in diesem (nicht nur in diesem) Land. Nur durch "Aufregen" alleine ändert man nichts...



Dazu ist zu sagen, wenn du das politische Grundprinzip verstanden hättest, dass die Politiker wenn sie beruflich agieren, keinerlei Macht besitzen. 
Wir sind eine parlamentarische Demokratie und Macht haben danach nur die Bürger selber und das Volk wählt eine Partei, wo sie sich sicher fühlen und die, die persönlichen Interessen vertritt. 
Die Parteien wiederum wählen Abgeordnete.

Wenn die Politiker, demnach etwas tun, was das Volk nicht gesagt oder entschieden hat, tun die Politiker es eigentlich aus Selbstinteresse.

Dagegen, wird man als einziger Bürger nicht viel machen können und der Beitritt einer Partei, wird das auch nicht ändern, weil es ganz einfach nicht nach dem Wohl des Volkes geht sondern großenteils um das eigen Interesse der Politiker. 

Außerdem denke ich, dass wenn ich Beispielsweise ein Geschäftsführer einer großen Firma bin, dass ich mit Geld die ich der Partei oder sogar dem einzelnen Politiker extra gebe, alles erreichen kann. 
Demnach hat der Otto-Normal Verbrauch hier überhaupt keine Chance irgendetwas zu drehen.

Nur, wenn ganz Deutschland an einem Strang zieht, können die Politker nicht mehr agieren oder reagieren. Da die Deutschen allerdings extrem faul sind und sie nie eine so große Demonstration machen würden, denke ich wird sie hier die nächsten 20 Jahre nichts ändern. 

Zu deinen Fragen,...
ich bin kein Mitglied einer Partei, weil ich erst 16 bin  
MfG, Tom


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. März 2010)

moe schrieb:


> die anderen "großen" (und bald nicht mehr so großen) parteien kotzen mich einfach nur an; die verwirklichen fast nichts von dem, was sie immer so arrogant und selbstbewusst ankündigen, vor allem keine wahlversprechen.



Also die FDP hat bereits einige ihrer Ankündigungen umgesetzt. (z.B. Abschaffung von Ausgleichsflächen für Bauprojekte, Zerstörung des Marktes für deutsche Solarprodukte, eine Reform der Kategorien für verbilligte Mehrwertssteuer war afaik auch angekündigt, Kürzungen bei den Sozialsystemen sind derzeit in Arbeit,...)


----------



## EinarN (1. März 2010)

Hat schon einer von euch an auswandern gedacht ?
In ein land wo er als Otto-Normal  verbraucher sein ding drehen kann?


----------



## Poulton (1. März 2010)

Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Also mit dieser Aussage offenbarst du dein Bildungsdefizit im Bereich Politik- Und Wirtschaftswissenschaften!


Wunderbares Eigentor. Wenn du dich wirklich so in Wirtschaftswissenschaften auskennen würdest, wüsstest du das Unternehmen in allererster Linie dazu da sind, für ihren Eigentümer, den Kommandatisten und Komplementären, den Gesellschaftern  oder den Aktionären des Unternehmens Gewinn abzuwerfen und nichts anderes. 



> Kapital, Produktionsmittel und Rohstoffe sind so oder so vorhanden,  unabhängig davon, ob es Reiche (Geldanhäufer) gibt. Es geht um die  Verteilung.


Um überhaupt Umverteilen zu können, bedarf es Menschen die das Geld bzw. das Gut welches umverteilt werden soll erwirtschaften oder um es stark vereinfacht auszudrücken: Sich die Mühe machen einen Acker zu bewirtschaften und Vieh zu halten. Darin sind einige nun mal besser als andere. Wer es richtig macht, wird reich. Wer nicht, eben nicht. Und das ist gut  so.



> Es geht um ein System welches den Kapitalisten nicht freie Hand lässt, es geht um ein System, dass die Verteilung gerechter gestaltet indem sie die Rechte der ArbeiterInnen stärkt...


Der Gewinn und das Vermögen eines Unternehmens gehört den Eigentümern, den Kommandatisten und Komplementären, den Gesellschaftern  oder den Aktionären des Unternehmens und niemand anderen! Mitarbeiter sind Vertragspartner eines Unternehmens, deren Leistungen  und Gegenleistungen im Arbeitsvertrag geregelt sind. Wer mehr Mitbestimmung haben will, soll entweder bei der Firma mit einsteigen oder Anteile kaufen oder gleich sein eigener Chef werden.



Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Schon wieder so ein relativierender  Vergleich.


Achso ist das, Relativierung. Ganz großes Kino.
Es wäre ja schliesslich für unsere  Thälmann-Fetischisten nicht so angenehm wenn die Menschen  erkennen würden, dass es sich hier lediglich um rotlackierte Nazis  handelt, die auf Deutschland und die Deutschen einen Dreck geben und bei der Menschlichkeit auf der selben Stufe stehen wie ihre  braunen und islamistischen Gesinnungsgenossen. 

Bevor ich es vergesse: Franz Josef Strauß hatte so einige passende Sachen über die von dir so in Schutz genommenen Linksfaschisten und Neuauflage des RFB geäussert:


> "_Ihr seid ja nur das Produkt dieser Fehlerziehung, das Produkt dieser Hetze. Ihr könnt einem ja leid tun mit Eurer erbärmlichen Dummheit. Ihr  wärt die Besten! Ihr wärt die besten Schüler von Dr. Joseph Goebbels  gewesen! Ihr wärt die besten Anhänger Heinrich Himmlers gewesen! Ihr  seid die besten Nazis, die es je gegeben hat!_"


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (2. März 2010)

17&4 schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> Franz Josef Strauß hatte .................... geäussert:


 
Du meine Güte! Wenn der Jupp das noch erleben könnte, dass er als Erzdogmatiker, zwielichtiger Politiker mit noch zwielichtigeren außenpolitischen Kontakten zu diversen Diktaturen, Schwarzkontenverwalter und vor allem ehemaliger Nationalsozialistischer Führungsoffizier ? Wikipedia hier noch mal Erwähnung mit einem relativierenden Nazivergleich finden darf.

Quelle: Franz Josef Strauß ? Wikipedia
(speziell: letzter Absatz im Abschnitt Kriegsjahre, den Abschnitt Strauß als bayerischer Ministerpräsident in Gänze und wiederum den letzten Absatz im Abschnitt Tod und Beisetzung mit den dazu verlinkten Focus-Artikeln)

Und natürlich darf man im Anschluss die Liste der Ehrungen und Orden bewundern, die sich nur so "hochgeachtete" Mitglieder unserer Gesellschaft an die Jacke heften dürfen... 


Ach hätten ihn doch die Massengräber und KZ´s der Nazidiktatur genauso entsetzt, aufgerüttelt und geprägt, wie die des russischen NKWD.


----------



## Nuklon (3. März 2010)

Ich glaub das, was ich tue lasse ich mal lieber unvollständig.
AK Datenbanken - Hol' Dir Deine Akte! 
um mal ein Projekt zu nennen, nächste Woche mit einen Stand auf den  Chemnitzer Linuxtagen vertreten.
Einer der Gründe, warum ich hier immer weniger bin.
Leider ist die Arsch auf dem Sofa-Fraktion nicht so schnell zu beigeistern. 

Politischer Diskurs gehört auch dazu, egal wie hoch der IQ meines ggü. ist. 
Meinung sammeln und versuchen Kompromisse zu finden ist da das Motto. Anderen vorwerfen sie haben keine Ahnung und sie sind blöd, ist viel zu einfach und führt zu nix außer Streit.
Nach dem Vorwurf blöd zu sein, kommt dicht gefolgt übrigens Nazi/Hitler 2.WK Vergleiche.


----------



## EinarN (3. März 2010)

@ Nuklon

Eine Frage:
Ich hab mir deine Verlikte seite angesehen und Ich gehe da streng davon aus das es sich um ehemalige Stassy akten handelt.
Ich weis nicht aber könnt Ihr da "drüben" diesen Vergangenheit rotz nicht ruhen lassen? Was habt ihr davon wen Ihr permanent in de kommunistischen dreck herumwhlt anstat sich um die zukunft zu kümmern?

Die unten in Rumänien hatten diese macke auch eine weile, permanent in den Sekuritate akten herum sticheln aber 20 jahre seit der alte regim- rotz weg ist, Tscheauschesku seine Wohl Verdienten kugeln bekam, haben die sich wenigstens beruigt und kümmern sich um der zuckuft.
Ich hab auch da unten mit 100% sicherheit eine akte was ganz schon dick ist aber ich habe die nie eingesehen. Meinetwegen sollen die sich damit den allerwertesten abwischen in alle evigkeiten.
die zeit kann man nicht zurück drehen und um so mehr man sich mit dr vergangenheit beschäftigt um so weniger zeit hat man für der zukunft.
irgendwann wird man alt und grau, die zeit ging vorbei und man stelt fest das man ein leben lang in der vergangenheit lebte und sich nur mit diesen rotz beschäftigte.
Ich finde es echt traurig das gut 20 Jahre nach der Mauerfahl ihr noch immer in diese drecks vergangenheit lebt.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (4. März 2010)

EinarN schrieb:


> @ Nuklon
> 
> Eine Frage:
> Ich hab mir deine Verlikte seite angesehen ...........



Wirklich?? Denn der Rest deines Beitrags lässt eher nicht darauf schließen. 

Aber um deine Frage zu beantworten: Nein, es geht nicht um Stasi-Akten. Es geht um die Vernetzung der Datenabfrage-, -austausch-, und -verwaltungssysteme der deutschen (hier speziell sächsischen) Polizeibehörden, die auch neben der Vorratsdatenspeicherung schon Bestand hatte und hat und, u.a. anonymisiert, Daten (vornehmlich Bildmaterial) von Menschen sammeln, die an Demonstrationen u.ä. teilgenommen, also lediglich ihr Grundrechte wahrgenommen haben. Das betrifft ebenso Videomitschnitte aus Stadien, von öffentlichen Plätzen etc.pp. aber auch anderes Material.

Was ist IVO?


----------



## EinarN (4. März 2010)

OK. Bedeutet das ich trozdem einiges durcheinander gehauen habe. Sorry!

Ist eine Feine sache aber ............ was macht ihr dann mit Google was jeden rotz filmt und ablichtet anschliesend im internet packt, wie sieht es aus mit aufklärung Campanien in sachen FACEBOOK u.ä. wo millionen gedankenlos jeden privaten rotz im internet posten, was von den behörden genau so gut benützt werden kann?

Nun da diese Massen Vorratspeicherung Verboten ist, werden die Behörden alle diese netzwerke (datenbanken) wie z.B. facebook regelrecht in der luft zerfezen um an daten ran zu kommen


----------



## Nuklon (4. März 2010)

Es geht darum das die Polizei einen Gegner einer Brücke zum Erhalt des Weltkulturerbes mit Stasimethoden vorgeht, indem sie sein Leben in diese Akte schreibt.
Es ist keine Stasiakte, sondern von der Polizei in den letzten 5 Jahren angelegte Akte.

Zum Thema Google: Google ist eine Firma, die dein Geld will. Was zum Teufel will aber die Polizei mit solchen Daten?
Selbst wenn der Staat das Internet filtern kann um soviel Daten wie möglich über Personen zu sammeln, heißt es noch lange nicht, das er es tun muss. Für mich ist Staat Verwaltung der Gemeinschaft
Die Akte von Grassemans Frau rücken die schon gar nicht mehr raus, weil da auch so Blödsinn drin steht.
Mittlerweile gibt es Rückmeldungen von anderen, die nichts drin stehen haben aber selbe Dinge wie der Herr Grassemann getan haben, nur waren die keine wöchentlich demonstrierenden Demoteilnehmer gegen eine Brücke.
Gezielte Verfolgung durch durch den Staat.
Gruß Nuklon


----------



## EinarN (4. März 2010)

Wie google an mein geld will ist mir schleierhaft. 
Trotzdem, weis ich nicht welches recht die haben via satelit so dicht ablichten das ich mich auf der terrasse im FKK Bekleidung wieder finde und mich so jede "Fatzke" welt weit begaffen kann und in meine privatsphäre eindringen 
Das ist für mich am jeden fahl ein genau so großes problem wie das Bespitzeln meiner Internet Aktivitäten, Meine Geschäftliche Emails mit Rumänien u. England bespitzeln u. Speichern, tel. Gespräche abhören sachen weil kein Schwein Angehen.


----------



## Nuklon (5. März 2010)

Das mit der Bademode lässt sich mit einer Mail an Google lösen. Getreu dem Motto oben: Macht ihr mehr als nur meckern...
Google bezahlst du nicht direkt, die sind aber nicht umsonst so erfolgreich.
Und auch Mitternacht bitte Punkt, Komma, Rechtschreibung und Grammatik prüfen.


----------



## MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf (19. März 2010)

[x] Bin zufrieden, ganz ehrlich, Deutschland ist ein Paradies.


----------

